# IUI cut short by AF



## hugbunny (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi,

I had my first natural IUI a few weeks ago. My cycle is normally regular-ish and I think all my results are normal (the doctors have not said otherwise).
But 7 days after ovulation (basal temperature rise), I got AF 
Normally I though the Luteal phase was "fixed". But is there a chance that stress caused this? Or is it just age (I'm 39)?
I should be going for 2nd IUI next week, but I'm worried the same thing might happen (although I'm trying to be zen about the whole thing  )

Has anyone got any ideas?


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

It maybe stress. I would double check with your clinic and see what they think (re age). It could be stress, I tried reflexology with my last cycle and it was great. I did get a BFN that cycle but I felt extremely relaxed after the treatment. Maybe some acupuncture might help as well. Good luck for your next cycle.


----------

